# Bruckner & Barenboim



## violadamore2 (Mar 6, 2010)

For absolutely FREE, you can hear the last 6 Bruckner symphonies with Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin.

I've listened to 4, 8,and 9 and so far I've liked them very much. Lots of good camera work with detailed sound on my headphones. Seems to be a good range form treble to bass.

Barenboim keeps the tempos moving along without, to me, undue haste.

Apprently the six symphonies were performed in one week!!!! Barenboin preceded each with a Beethoven piano concerto and the violin concerto. These are not included in the Bruckner symphony recordings--maybe for a later release?

As a semi-pro violist such a series of concerts in a single week seems little short of superhuman from both conductor-soloist and orchestra.

Barenboim seems to show genuine appreciation to the players during the bows.

They were just posted this week at this link---
http://liveweb.arte.tv/fr/video/Cycle_Bruckner___Symphonie_n__6/

More background--
http://www.ota-berlin.de/blog/06/14/ludwig-van-beethoven-anton-bruckner-cycle-daniel-barenboim-staatskapelle-berlin-20th-june-27th-june/

more info 
http://www.abruckner.com/editorsnote/news/barenboimsemicycle


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for that, I have a cd of him conducting 4 & 7, good work. Also i was listening to salzburg 2010 and he did a set of beethoven (solo/conducting), boulez, and bruckners te deum, amazing stuff. I can't even imagine being a soloist/conductor, at least not at the same time...how does that even work?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Barenboim did a commendable job with this Teldec cycle (versus his earlier DG). Recording engineering could've been more consistent. Highlights for me are Nos. 3, 6, 9.


----------



## Monte Verdi (Apr 1, 2011)

No doubt that is a superhuman performing by all! 
Thanks for the link!


----------

